# Nursing in Canada



## mountains7 (May 26, 2012)

Hi All, 
I'm a practising registered adult nurse in UK,considering(not for the first time!) relocating to Canada. As yet,I'm not sure which province.
Would appreciate any information/advice re your experiences with nursing recruitment agencies for Canada,
Also,is recruitment agency the best option to take?


----------



## Denisha Joely (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello mountains7 , If you want to relocate as a registered nurse in Canada then you need to pass Canadian Registered Nurse Examination (CRNE) for more information visit https://www.nurses2canada.net


----------

